#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [注意] 邀請畫家們討論委託的政策

## 狼王白牙

委託(commission)這個詞, 在外國獸迷圈代表著有人願意付出代價(大多為金錢), 
請求畫家畫出自己的角色或者特定的圖片, 但在樂園的角色交流繪, 
卻是把贈圖(request)稱之為委託

目前為止大部分的委託都是無償的作畫, 並且限制時間或名額讓大家爭取名額, 
但是這樣一來會造成幾個壞處:

一. 畫家無法掌握委託者是誰, 目前為止已經發現有註冊不同帳號跟不同角色,
[spacer=5]為了委託而來的會員

二. 間接鼓勵大家守候在這個版等待畫家釋出委託名額, 因而忽略了其他版面
[spacer=5]也需要大家的回應跟鼓勵

三. 真正有需要的獸可能無法搶到, 例如整天晃原創區或圖庫, 或者根本沒什麼時間
[spacer=5]卻難得踏進這個版的忠實會員

四. 有些畫家因為開設不限制的委託, 因而接了太多案子而無法全部達成, 或自己覺得很累


跟版主討論過的結果, 原本是希望在這個版面新增*版規*: 

只要是委託就一定要收取*樂園幣*, 否則一律以贈圖視之

但是考慮到這樣也許不能兼顧到各種需求, 也許會有強迫的感覺

可是原則上, 我還是希望畫家開設委託的時候, 由限制名額或時間,
改成收取樂園幣的方式來進行, 例如: 每一個畫家開設一到數個主題
每個主題收取較為高額的樂園幣(類似擺攤位) 由會員們自由委託喜歡的畫家

或者,畫家如果有一些關於委託的想法, 可以在這裡一起討論

----------


## 若葉

我個人比較希望的走向...

不會說希望強迫收費，或是收費數目多寡。

雖然是這樣，我會希望增加以圖回贈圖的方式的委託也能開放

一來這樣就有兩種方法。

另外就是免費委託部份也會希望就是些許通融，畢竟有些畫家並不會覺得需要到收費的情況。以錢買圖的方式，也是有些人會排斥一點即是。

----------


## 龍龍

其實~有時不限人數與時間
是因為.................想讓 其他 想要的友 也有
不會說晚來就沒有~! 這種是發生!
可是有時真的會累壞XD~![圍毆~~]

所以~會導致委託不想在畫下去!而拖稿
[ 這是我個人的錯! 對不起! ][ 因為個人沒限制  ]

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    [其他未完成的委託一定會完成 請給我點時間與休息]    
    


一定會想! 明明還沒畫完為什麼還要再開?
因為~有靈感~想再與有友們分享
至於舊的!可能就會延誤到![抱歉]

別的區域~也的確~有時很少友進出!! @X@!
XDDDDDDDD 有點冷清~
感覺狼網~好冷清~有點想~........................離?! [誤]!

收摳摳!~ 嗯~~目前是沒想過!
想試試看~! 看看結果!

----------


## 柴田 雷

收錢錢嗎？

但是對拖搞大王   －   柴田 雷   ...可能會有困擾OTZ

因為我可能拖太久就忘記，放著不管了（汗）

所以個人是不建議收錢錢（思考）， 但是也想試試看。

不過只要拿到別人的謝謝，我就很高興了。

----------


## Net.狼

小生是完全贊成

收費
就當作是對繪者的回饋
付個虛擬幣5元不為過吧?
當然自認為自己圖有那個價值的
收個50.100的也很好

這同時也是對繪者的一種保障
有時候會有收了圖不回應
或是委託了卻不來領圖的狀況發生
這叫繪者情何以堪?
(這樣怨念會很深(咦?))

至少有了付出
會比較不容易忘記

當然 這也是一種讓繪者有責任感的方式
以免委託者委託了卻遲遲收不到圖
(這樣怨念也會很深(啥?))

至於可能會引發的缺錢問題...
除非他是整天都掛在角色區
到處委託 這才會缺錢

而且委託收費有助於貨幣的流動
有流動就會想要賺樂園幣
進而去發文
這對樂園整體來說也是多少有幫助的



*TO:若葉*
你說的"以圖回贈圖的方式的委託"
意同於交換圖
所以如果繪者不想收錢是可以使用交換選項的

如果想要贈圖的話
純贈圖便是

----------


## M.T.Don

贊成龍龍的說法/

不限人數委託是希望讓更多想要圖的人都能得到圖，

但真的會讓畫的人累的半死.....




可是又捨不得用限量委託，

看到自己的朋友們來說沒搶到好可惜的感覺也很不好....


像某炵最近真的都搶不到委託.....

每次看到限量委託時都是滿的/冏\

前陣子還會有卡位的事情發生!

因為一份委託單不是馬上可以打好，

大家想說就先卡一下，

再來安心的打委託單，

其實我覺得大家卡位的行為並沒有錯，

不會有人希望一個自己很想要的委託填了單子送出後卻發現額滿吧....

但這種搶的頭破血流的委託我覺得已經失去繪者開委託的本意啦....




不過樂園幣大家都有，

除非是高金額，

不然還是跟不限人數委託一樣了!


那所謂的高金額又是多高?

這又是讓繪者頭痛的問題....

----------


## SkyKain

同樣贊成龍龍的看法
不限量的委托可以說會累倒一批獸(我就很懶)
但是限量了的話又會有很多獸友得不到
算是很矛盾的心情吧

收費來限制人數的問題,其實以前就有想過了
不過,在大家都不收費的情況下獨樹一幟
很可能會有
“畫得比別人好所以要收費”
“很辛苦所以要收費”
之類的不好的想法出現在大家腦海中,所以就不了了之了

如果實行收費制度的話,希望能統一實行
也許在金額方面也要有所制定
以上算個人想法吧

----------


## 劍痞

「接委託跟送出委託的都有各自最怕的情形啊……

「繪者的立場不太清楚，應該是說辛辛苦苦完成的作品希望能夠被領走吧。」（思）
「站在送出委託的立場，最擔心的就是繪者最後委託完全沒動靜直沉汪洋大海，先前或許辛苦的前置動作與填單過程等於白費工夫。」（默）

「如果這樣能讓繪者與委託者更有責任感的話，那當然是絕對贊成。」

「至於限量與否……
「我認為凱恩的方式就很不錯，如果擔心量大不堪負荷可以採取分段的方式。」

「雖然太搶手每次搶不到還是很火。」（？）

「但應該算是最折衷的方法了……雖然有點運氣成分在。」

「例如正在管版不小心剛好開始接就理所當然的委託的某隻。」（被斬）

----------


## 環伐貳閃

唔嗯~
我的情形來說...

首先我覺得自己並沒有好到能去跟人收錢
我的水準還跟人收錢自己都覺得不要臉= =

而相對來說,委託者也會有
"因為要收費"而只委託某些特定畫家
造成某些畫家的委託沒人願意買這樣吧?
就是說...畫家的圖水準如何對於消費者也是個問題

並不是說我不贊成收費
不過我很擔心上面的問題
尤其第二點

就這樣

----------


## 星空小克

雖然我不是這裡的畫家

但我覺得或許可以用自由捐贈的方式

就是一樣設個收費箱

願意付費的人就付費

但是這樣也有缺點..

就是會有人死都不附費....(小氣鬼)

----------


## 野

讚成閃閃的第二點+1
畢竟好的東西人人搶著要
路邊發的面紙包有時候我都不想拿(啥鬼?

我個人是贊成收費
一份責任感在於委託者與被委託者之間
5元不算大數目吧?
新獸沒有足夠的樂園幣，私下態度良好的委託
應該也是有好心獸會幫助他的(只是會拖稿?

當然 層級高的多收一些錢是無傷大雅的吧
(乾脆競標算了(噴
(設置一些名額"直接購買"另一些用競標的哈(噴
↑好像很好玩耶(遭拖

----------


## TYPHOON

我覺得這個政策好!
因為我發現有很多用戶真的是為委託而委託的
獸設簡單的要死而且沒啥特色
也沒辦法代表自己
只是為了卡個名額
讓畫家畫的很累我覺得很不公平
再說用戶拿了圖片後
有沒有好好收藏或直接丟了也是個問題
(有些甚至沒有"簽收")




> "因為要收費"而只委託某些特定畫家 
> 造成某些畫家的委託沒人願意買這樣吧? 
> 就是說...畫家的圖水準如何對於消費者也是個問題


你的說法很對
我也有經驗
我以前開過收費委託
不過只有第一批有人，因為第一批免費
我承認我畫的不是很好
但是我認為
*一張圖如果不是套模組，且投資超過30分中又有加上素描或彩色上色
這張圖絕對直5樂園幣*
再加上觀察到很多登記付費委託的都是比較活躍的會員
似乎也間接證實有用戶是以"不卡白不卡"的心態在委託的
關於...造成某些畫家的委託沒人願意買...
*應該只要付費委託的制度建立起來
畫家也普遍付費委託
就會解決這個問題*




> (乾脆競標算了(噴 
> (設置一些名額"直接購買"另一些用競標的哈(噴 
> ↑好像很好玩耶(遭拖


可以連結到BLOG空間回文競標定價
的確是蠻好玩的~~

最後關於*免費委託*的部份
可以*發表在BLOG*
*然後限制一定名單*(例如說"好友"、"加入某某團體會員")
或者說*發表在這個版面*
*限制一定的權限*(發文多少、開過幾個委託、畫過幾個模組) 


PS.有獸友提到價錢的問題
我覺得像市面上賣的東西
總有嫌貴、物超所值、價錢合理等等的東西
看商人怎麼訂價，顧客怎麼出價
委託圖，也是這樣

----------


## wingwolf

這個政策我同意

畢竟我自己也遇到過畫好了沒來領的情況……
但又不想再發私訊提醒他……（因爲懶？）
收費應該可以解決這個問題

不過像M.T.Don說的
樂園幣誰都有
便宜的話誰都拿得出來
也就成了無限委托
一樣會很累……
但價錢高了怕就會沒獸來買了吧……

這個政策要實行還是有些難度……

----------


## J.C.

我當然是舉四爪贊成
看到很多畫家白白為大家服務 有時候吃虧了 真的很憂心
既然贊成者居多 最重要還是要開始實踐
不仿以後開的委託都盡量使用付費 培養這樣的風氣吧

價格就讓市場自由機制來決定 XD
在國外的付費委託 也是沒人規定價格要怎麼定
完全是看買家的接受度而已
所以看是想用高價格高品質的委託 還是低價格拉生意 都讓畫家自己決定吧

如果怕開低價等於沒有付費
可以搭配其他限制條件
例如文章數要達到xx篇
在哪些版面要發多少文
要在自己的部落格回過文
在樂園表現良好
曾經有特殊貢獻
有拿勳章
獸設不可以太複雜 等等等
可以盡量發揮創意來構想條件

這樣都比限制名額要好的多

----------


## 照

我也同意我也同意~~(舉爪)

當然阿
如果畫家畫得很興辛苦 卻沒有回饋實在有點嘔
雖然我自己也有 (遠望

如果要收比較多時間完的圖當然要收費
同等交換 
而且不想交換的話給樂園幣也可以
不過這也要規定出一個 規則 

就像巴肯所說的
*一張圖如果不是套模組，且投資超過30分中又有加上素描或彩色上色 
這張圖絕對直5樂園幣*
應該是要5以上 

5到100吧

不過像我的獅化... 可惡早知道就開個交換了 ˊˋ
還剩很多 但是現在又不太想畫(畫圈圈)

----------


## 銀

突然想到一個鬼主意(喂
一開始開委託時先調高收費金額，
這樣應該可以先刷掉那些可能是多重註冊的用戶，
然後等到接完委託之後，再把金額還一些些給委託人...
(某:這樣很麻煩耶(被踢

可是這樣新獸都會搶不到就對了(噴

----------


## Net.狼

關於"公開求圖"這點小生有跟大哥討論過

目前想法是這樣:

在置頂或公告設一個主題區
想要求圖的就去填寫
需求跟想要什麼圖還有願意出的價格

而繪者可以時不時的去看
感覺就像是在看懸賞單或是委託單
有興趣就私信連絡去接

而委託者可以自行決定讓誰接
確定有畫家接受了就將文章編輯成委託進行中

等完成後不刪文
但必須寫上誰接走了?價格是多少?
當作個記錄以及後人的指標(?)
但是圖片要不要公開隨意這樣



以上這樣
問看看各位意見如何?

----------


## 照

涅姐出的主意不錯阿

這樣可以對要不到圖的公平些
不過說懸賞單有有趣WW

----------


## M.T.Don

也覺得NET的點子不錯!!

這樣可以有需要的獸就不用在那邊四處奔波找人畫圖了!

而有興趣的獸也可以接個外快!(何?


真的有點像在撕選賞單的感覺勒XD!

----------


## BAKA

涅涅的提議+1 
這樣子的進行法還滿有趣的XD 
求圖者可以拿到圖 繪圖者又可以挑自己想畫的W

----------


## 野

哈哈這個好玩耶
價格也可以來個討價還價的範圍一定更好玩(噴

呼呼呼好期待XD"
不過可能還又設一些限制在委託者跟被委託者之間
EX托稿期限(遭拖)、不給錢(?!)←這就好玩了"
是先交錢在交貨咩~
一個被委託者最多在期限內能接多少個CASE...
之類的一些鬼

以上只是提議~

----------


## windta

等價交換雖然不一定是個好守則

但是沒有付出就得到勢必會有所失衡

畢竟花上自己的時間跟對方確認。

另外就是，網路化程度太深，也許常讓人有網路取得不用使用者付費，而習慣為之。


個人認為是否接受這個委託，至少這個獸對這個站有一定程度的貢獻
（至少要有誠心參與）

另外就是創作者是可以私下觀察對方是否合適。

不付出哪來的所得，根本不會珍惜咩＝ ＝｜｜



至於新獸，我只能說很多網路上得新手心態沒有正確，
一方面要別人畫卻給人要馬很模糊或是結構要模仿某作家畫家。

變成某某的獸友誠意竟是幫他畫別人畫家的影印機
我想任何作家都會反感，不只是獸要是人都差不多＝ 3＝


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


沒特色，愛模仿，不努力要收穫。
是否真的有愛還需要多方觀察與三思。

畢竟每個人的時間都很寶貴的，別人的時間也是時間，我覺得追根究底，尊重很重要。

是否願意與大眾進行友善交流也是

----------


## 星空小克

> 關於"公開求圖"這點小生有跟大哥討論過
> 
> 目前想法是這樣:
> 
> 在置頂或公告設一個主題區
> 想要求圖的就去填寫
> 需求跟想要什麼圖還有願意出的價格
> 
> 而繪者可以時不時的去看
> ...


我在想..這樣子的方法的確是很好...

但是會不會最後因為文章過多而造成狼板伺服器負擔呀....(汗)

不過總覺得我想太多了(?)

----------


## 克萊西恩

求圖區都OK
其他的看繪者自己決定吧 又不是他們不能設定收費
收多少自己決定 買不買也自己決定 一切交由繪者技術和市場機制
這方面本來就沒有問題 我還是不懂這在討論啥
求圖區到是不錯
而收費當然很正常 因為是你請他們幫忙 不是他們主動來幫

----------


## 狼王白牙

有關之前討論的求圖主題, 目前還是沒有得出結果的原因
很有可能大家心中仍然有一些疑慮吧:

會不會吸引很多求圖新手?
如果不是自己想要的畫家/求圖者 上門怎麼辦?
要如何成交? .........等等
以上問題均有待時間的思考討論

目前我已經安裝了拍賣功能  也就是未來的*樂園拍賣*
可以提供未來畫家跟會員委託交易的平台, 至少出價增額跟立刻買這些基本功能都可以使用

*測試網址請點我*

對了, 尚未翻譯完成, 很有可能收到英文的結標信 XD
徵求白老鼠數名   :Mr. Green: 

有沒有畫家想要試著開賣場, 看看自己的委託繪圖價值多少行情 (成交貨幣是樂園幣)
看不懂英文字的話查一下字典吧  翻譯中... 
注意:  物品描述不能使用 bbcode  或 html, 只有文字

----------


## 芬里尔

嗯 收費……芬想暫時放一邊……
芬是大陸的 不瞞說狼版的某些制度芬是適應了一段時間……
不過 這也不是芬要說的……
嗯 芬其實很喜歡PM 也就是POKEMON 大陸有很多類似的BBS 芬挑了一個注冊
那個BBS有個長期置頂的求圖貼 想要圖的可以在上求圖 然後有興趣的作者跟貼接任務 作者的接任務貼會被圖區版主記錄 接下任務並完成的作品到一定數量時 由版主給予獎勵（不過求圖不簽收的確實沒見過……）
芬覺得 這個制度在狼版也是可行的 不曉得會不會給版主造成困難 個人淺見罷了
因爲芬覺得 100樂園幣其實對於份這樣的新獸真的要很長一段時間才能得到……
不過 畢竟是大陸的形式 狼王大可以54……

----------

